# Movies with themes of solitude, loneliness and isolation



## Hermit

Michelangelo Antonioni's main theme for movies was solitude. Just watch movies like Zabriskie Point, The Red Desert and Blow Up by him. Or Diary of a countrypriest by Bresson. Another great movie would be the Conversation by Francis Ford Copolla, it shows how solitude evolves into Paranoia


----------



## Mihai Dru

Very good movies about solitude and isolation:
THE TURIN HORSE
TONY TAKITANI


----------

